
What industry has the highest Gross Profit per Employee? - emaercklein
https://craft.co/reports/gross-profit-per-employee-analysis
======
emaercklein
This is a follow-up on a previous article looking at Revenue Per Employee that
a lot of people commented on saying (rightfully so) that Gross Profit per
Employee might be a more insightful measure to analyze. Link to previous
article: [https://craft.co/reports/where-do-the-most-productive-
employ...](https://craft.co/reports/where-do-the-most-productive-employees-
work)

